# The Catfish Are Turning On



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

The fish were on fire today, got on the water at 11:00 this morning and got ran off the water around 4:00 this evening when the storm rolled in. The action was non stop for 5 hours straight with a couple doubles and one triple . Ended up with 21 fish total for the day with the 3 biggest flatheads going 33 lbs. ---- 24 lbs ----- and 18 lbs. The 3 biggest blues were 35 lbs. ---32lbs.---- and 20 lbs. Talk about having a blast !!!!!!
I think UFM82 could have even hooked a big one today.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Now THAT'S a nice day of catting! Congrats!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow those are all pigs, looks like they are putting on the feed bag big time, that one Blue looks like he is getting ready to bust,about time they turned on the river has been tough for all of us this year, got the picture of the 44# Flathead yet?............Doc


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

What kind of bait, and what kind of water do you find these big cats in the OR?
Creek mouths, eddies, holes, in current?
I've never fished for cats in the OR, but it looks like it might be worth a try!
Great fish. Those blues look like good eating.
LMJeff


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

those are some nice fish, but i get the feeling you kept them all?????


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the good day of catching  Guess I need to blow the dust off the boat and get out there this weekend


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow what a great day on the river! 

You just got my blood boiling for the weekend


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

If i know jigger those fish were caught at a fish paradise and a program was used to make it look like he was in a boat. 


By the way have a great day. how do you say jealous


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the report dave.definitely a great day
you guys are having way too much fun down there


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow nice fishing there Jigger! Nice to see you get onto the cats AGAIN!! 


Thats a great day of fishing right there!!


Good Job!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice cats, if you did keep them, looks you got enough food to last a long time.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Doesn't get any better but.....you wouldn't actually eat one of those things out of the Big O....would you???? I can only say one or two or three things - walleyes, perch, bluegills.


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Just to put every ones mind at ease , I have never eaten any type of fish from the ohio river or any streams that feed in to it. Beyond me how any one could eat any fish from the river after watching feminine products and contraceptives floating by , or worse yet getting them snagged on your line. Kinda like swabbing your steak in the toilet before grilling it if ya ask me , but hey to each his own. However I do keep a few walleye and crappie taken from clean waters . Occasionally i'll load both live wells and take a group pic before turning the fish loose .

Doc the flats have been on and off this year and the blues have been almost impossible, the bite was unreal the other day, reminded me of a couple years back when you and donnie came down to fish indiana and he couldn't find a license, the big storm stayed on the edge of ky. and the fish were tearing up any thing that hit the water. I caught 33 fish that night . Still waiting for NL's brother to get the film developed on the pic of the 42 lb. flat from the other day.

Littlemiamiajeff the river can be feast or famine . The other day was a hot bite that you're lucky to see just once or twice a year. Usually 8 to 10 fish is a good day on the river. Just a matter of putting in your time on the water and being there when the fish are turned on . Try to fish both days before a front moves in and you will see results. For flatheads stick with big lively baits and cover . The blues will take live or cut and perfer the channel edge. 

I' ll try and post some pics of some flats we got a few weeks back , we were getting them in 10 -15 ft, of water on live shad.


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

You're gonna have to get shortdrift to load up his lund and head down for a couple days of catfishing . Me robbie and sis got in to some decent fish when they came down , nothing like the hawgs he catchs but still a lot of fun.


Here's some pics from a previous trip out.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Jigger,

That was a nice bunch of fish. I think your giving UFM82 to much credit if you think he'd have caught any, even on a hot bite


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish i had ufm82 in the boat with me the other day, could have definitely used an extra hand . Talk about total chaos , missed at least 8 or 10 good take downs while i was fighting or netting fish. I carry a KY license and usually fish 6 rods in order to spread the baits and cover more water , but had to go down to three rods and it was still hard to keep up. The numbers of bigger fish is what surprised me, only caught 4 or 5 under 10 lbs. that day. 


Tee , you're gonna have to give them bass a little rest and hit the river for some cats . We,ve had pretty good luck on the flatheads this year. So far i've boated a 40 and a 42 from the river and the bite should only get better as the fall pattern sets in. Have to check out my photo gallery for pics. For some reason i only get access to the most recent page of photos when trying to post pics. 


GOOD LUCK AND GOOD FISHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

glad you're having a good year! i'm having such a crappy year that i bet ufm could outfish me!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i feel sorry for that one fish with the false teeth bites,you guys must have been hungry too!!!!! .........nice fish


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish Jigger, Hopefully I can have a night like that at our tourney this weekend. Great pictures.


Larry


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

NICE FISH, hope i can have a day like that soon, you didnt keep all them tho did you ?


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

All catfish are CPR only !!!!!

Hang in there Dip it can't be all that bad now, fall is just around the corner.

Hope the fish are biteing for you this weekend firecat , with the weather they are predicting it might make for a tough bite but everyone else will have to fish the same conditions.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Darn, I might take up fishing again........


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not even in the conversation and I'm getting slammed.   

Dude- that's a haul. I haven't even been on the water since April. I tried last weekend finally. Got the boat to the water out of New Richmond, launched the turd and found the steering to be locked up. 2 year old Teleflex system went in the crapper! Yes, it's still warranted but still, it cost me a night on the river. I hope to be out next weekend. 

While I admit it doesn't take much to impress me as far as catches go, yours blows me away. Good Lord those are some nice ones. Dam fish I'm guessing?

Nice job. 

UFM82


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job man. Way to show us all up!


----------



## yellowcatmaniac (May 21, 2006)

Dave, those are some nice fish no matter where you are from, you seem to stay on the fish better than most people I have seen. Can't wait to see the 42lber.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow looks like a blast what where you using dang i would like to hook on to some fish like that

FISHING IS LIKE A BOX OF CHOCOLATES! YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOUR GONNA GIT


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

WOW!! Congrats on an outstanding year!!!

wess


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

very nice fish!! i need to learn where you fish hehe


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey brad the waters never crowded get out and fish


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish Mellonhead could put me on fish like that..Those are some dandy's


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

but the thing is where to fish at ? lol


----------

